# Epigeneium nakaharae



## SlipperFan (Nov 22, 2011)

Best it's bloomed for me -- it must like it's new home.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Very pretty.. I like it..


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 23, 2011)

Marvellous!!!! The way the pseudobulbs have grown one beside the other make it look like a dendrobium!!! Very cool!!!!!!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 23, 2011)

Very nice, Master!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Very nice, Master!


:clap: Ditto!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Nov 23, 2011)

That´s a very nice plant, with the growth in five directions!!


----------



## Rick (Nov 23, 2011)

That's pretty neat Dot.

I have a bitty amplum at home, how big are the leaves on this species.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 23, 2011)

OK, Dot.... Please............please...... stop to show magnificient pictures of magnificient and rare species since I cannot buy nor grow everything you grow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 23, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> OK, Dot.... Please............please...... stop to show magnificient pictures of magnificient and rare species since I cannot buy nor grow everything you grow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Same here!! Very Nice Dot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 24, 2011)

One more small beutiful plant, that must enjoy your gh!!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 24, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Very nice, Master!



Mistress, more like it...


----------



## Shiva (Nov 24, 2011)

In the english language, the word mistress describes a woman you have sex with but is not your wife.oke:


----------



## Jaljala (Nov 24, 2011)

Very nice shot and plant. 
This species is blooming anytime of the year for me, summer, fall, spring (even got a seed pod after being outside all summer!).
But I still can't figure out what conditions it likes, it keeps growing, loosing psbs, growing again...
I don't doubt yours is in very good hands !


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 24, 2011)

Rick said:


> That's pretty neat Dot.
> 
> I have a bitty amplum at home, how big are the leaves on this species.


I sent my plant off to a show this weekend, so I can't measure. My recollection is that they are a little less than an inch in length.



Jaljala said:


> Very nice shot and plant.
> This species is blooming anytime of the year for me, summer, fall, spring (even got a seed pod after being outside all summer!).
> But I still can't figure out what conditions it likes, it keeps growing, loosing psbs, growing again...
> I don't doubt yours is in very good hands !


I have mine in lower light, but it gets some morning sun in the Winter -- and in the cooler part of the greenhouse. It gets watered with all my mounted plants, about 3x a week -- more often when it's hot.

Thanks, everyone -- you are too kind about my growing skills. I'd call it more luck than anything, and having a good environment for them -- which I think is very lucky for me.


----------



## Rick (Nov 25, 2011)

Shiva said:


> In the english language, the word mistress describes a woman you have sex with but is not your wife.oke:



Well it has narrowed into that definition, but there still lingers an old fashioned use that means the female master of the house (or school). I still hear the term Head Mistress for essentially the female Principle of present day Christian schools (which would include my present Mother in Law!!!!).


----------



## Shiva (Nov 25, 2011)

Rick said:


> Well it has narrowed into that definition, but there still lingers an old fashioned use that means the female master of the house (or school). I still hear the term Head Mistress for essentially the female Principle of present day Christian schools (which would include my present Mother in Law!!!!).



You are right but words do take on different meanings with time. A hundred years from now. The word mistress maybe have returned to its original meaning as society evolve.

Same thing happened to the word gay. It used to mean happy, carefree... Now it wouldn't be such a good idea to say you're feeling gay in a biker bar. Better say you fell fine if someone ask. :rollhappy:


----------



## Rick (Nov 25, 2011)

Shiva said:


> You are right but words do take on different meanings with time. A hundred years from now. The word mistress maybe have returned to its original meaning as society evolve.
> 
> Same thing happened to the word gay. It used to mean happy, carefree... Now it wouldn't be such a good idea to say you're feeling gay in a biker bar. Better say you fell fine if someone ask. :rollhappy:



Exactly!!! I just have to tread extra light around my mother in law to always make sure I am referring to her work and not marital status


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 25, 2011)

Interesting coloration!


----------

